# DIY filter



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey everyone

I am looking to replace one of the emperor bio wheels on my 46 gallon bow front with a do it yourself canister to just hold bio media. 

I recenlty found an old eheim aquaball in my aquarium bin and I think its rated for 640 lph (I will check in a bit) Is this enough flow or should I get a cheap pump from harbor freight?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

honestly, unless you really want to diy, I would buy a canister. cheaper in the long run and easy.


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

a diy canister filter is more feasible for smaller tanks but for a bigger tank its not really worth the trouble and disappointment of failure. It might seem like a really good idea but in the long run youre better off going with a commercial canister filter off of craiglist.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I guess your right 

Any Idea what to do with the aquaball


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I would run some water through the aquaballs and and try to keep 'em healthy to seed new tanks!


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion Mountain Maker but I was referring to a power head  You seem to be referring to some kind of bio media Are you referring to that clip on thing you can attach to the aqua ball? I seem to only have the power head.


----------

